# Question About Weber Paraffin Starter Cubes



## dave schiller (Aug 28, 2017)

The only discussion on these that I've found was about ten years ago, so I'll start a new thread.  I have some cubes that I haven't used, but did burn one today to see how they behave.  Seems to light easily, burn hot, and is unaffected by a breeze.  However, I noted an odor of some type of petroleum ingredient before igniting it and it burned with black, sooty smoke.

I'd be using the cubes to light charcoal in a chimney.  Everyone seems to agree that charcoal lighter fluid and/or self-igniting charcoal is a no-no.  Has anyone used the paraffin cubes and noted any off-taste?


----------



## michief (Aug 28, 2017)

I used to always start my chimney with the side burners on my grill. Last month someone gave me a box of the cubes and I haven't been able to detect any residual taste and nobody else has mentioned it, and this crew would. I suspect since it isn't getting chemical on the actual charcoal, it avoids the off taste. Others may have a different experience though so I will be watching this thread.


----------



## zymer (Aug 28, 2017)

I've been using them for years to fire up my ceramic and love them.

While they do contain "petroleum distillates," they're confined to the cube rather than spread all over the fire source.  Once the cube is burned up, the chemicals are largely gone and any residual that may have touched adjacent charcoal will likely burn off well before the fire is ready for the meat.

I've never noticed any chemical smell or flavor in smoke or food after burn off, and I'm fairly sensitive to such things.


----------



## joe black (Aug 28, 2017)

I use them all the time and have for several years.  As small as they are, I can't believe that there would be any residual odor or taste.:welcome1:


----------



## b-one (Aug 28, 2017)

I have no problem with them except remembering to grab them. Good thing I still have a gasser with the side burner as well.


----------



## dave schiller (Aug 28, 2017)

Good to hear that there isn't an odor/flavor issue with the cubes.  I looked at a couple of videos about them and one guy tested how long they last out of their packaging.  Seems it was several weeks or months, so that tells me there is some sort of volatile compound in them because they wouldn't light.

I'm certainly no purist about lighting charcoal as I've used my share of charcoal lighter over the years and never detected an off-flavor.  I was just curious about the cubes.


----------



## dave schiller (Aug 29, 2017)

Not to beat a dead horse, but I'll add this.  The cubes are not a block of pure paraffin, which I consider to be wax.  The British refer to kerosene as paraffin so maybe that's the solvent I smell.  They don't melt  like candle wax when burned.  They act more like a square marshmallow and leave a similar crusty black residue after burning.  Now on to more important things.


----------



## zymer (Aug 29, 2017)

zymer said:


> I've been using them for years to fire up my ceramic and love them.
> 
> *While they do contain "petroleum distillates,"* they're confined to the cube rather than spread all over the fire source.  Once the cube is burned up, the chemicals are largely gone and any residual that may have touched adjacent charcoal will likely burn off well before the fire is ready for the meat.
> 
> I've never noticed any chemical smell or flavor in smoke or food after burn off, and I'm fairly sensitive to such things.


View media item 549241


----------



## smokinstevebbq (Aug 29, 2017)

I've used them before and each time I have used them the wife and I both have noticed a slight hint of a waxy taste. I've also used the little squares that look like cardboard. They also have paraffin and we noticed a slight waxy flavor with them as well. *I use cotton balls that have been soaking in rubbing alcohol.* I use 3 cotton balls per light, could probably get by with 2. No waxy flavor with the cotton balls.


----------



## shoebe (Aug 30, 2017)

I use one to light my chimney and have never noticed any after taste or smell. They work great.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 30, 2017)

The best fire starter I have found are Supercedars. https://www.supercedar.com/

I break each puck into quarters to start a fire in my woodstove. They work great for starting briquettes too, but I have now switched to a propane side burner except for when I am camping. But for the house I don't split kindling anymore! They have 40% off sales and I buy them in bulk. They will send you a couple for free to try when you sign up for their newsletter and you will get the sale notices and discount codes.

And no, I haven't ever tasted wax or cedar in my food.


----------



## moozoo (Jul 24, 2018)

Love the cubes and have been using them for many years. Never once experienced any “side effects” in taste.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 24, 2018)

I light my briquettes on a gas burner....  BBQ side burner....


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jul 26, 2018)

I’ve been using newspaper in my chimney for a couple of years now. I’ve recently been considering trying some wax cubes, and have also even seen something at the dollar store that I don’t remember what it’s called but I would describe as a wadded up bundle of wick material. The newspaper has been fine, but it’s a pain to get lit if it’s windy outside. Do the starter cubes work any better in the wind?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 26, 2018)

Cubes only here, haven't experienced any off flavors. 

Chris


----------



## smokininidaho (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm going to try these, anyone else ever used them? Should be enough for 50 cooks if you use 2 to start your charcoal.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Katon-Cube...rter+cubes&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jul 29, 2018)

smokininidaho said:


> I'm going to try these, anyone else ever used them? Should be enough for 50 cooks if you use 2 to start your charcoal.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Katon-Cubes-Charcoal-Fire-Starter-100-Count-Per-Barrel/163086815204?hash=item25f8bb4fe4:g:iQUAAOSwX5ZbGVD6&_sacat=0&_nkw=charcoal+starter+cubes&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313



I’ve never used them but for $10 they are definitely worth giving a shot. 10 cents a cube is cheap, especially if they work good for you.


----------



## Rusty Long (Jul 29, 2018)

smokininidaho said:


> I'm going to try these, anyone else ever used them? Should be enough for 50 cooks if you use 2 to start your charcoal.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Katon-Cubes-Charcoal-Fire-Starter-100-Count-Per-Barrel/163086815204?hash=item25f8bb4fe4:g:iQUAAOSwX5ZbGVD6&_sacat=0&_nkw=charcoal+starter+cubes&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313




Oh i use these, 
I have a chicken that roams all around my house/backyard and those white cubes when you snap them bits go everywhere and she will eat them. I really don't want that.
This stuff is way more pet friendly.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 29, 2018)

I did try some type of fire starting block. I think it may have been branded by duraflame. They produced a heavy soot when burning that turned me off to wanting to use them for any cooking purposes. I now use the Royal Oak tumbleweed firestarters. They burn hot and no soot type smoke. 

George


----------



## Rusty Long (Jul 29, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I did try some type of fire starting block. I think it may have been branded by duraflame. They produced a heavy soot when burning that turned me off to wanting to use them for any cooking purposes. I now use the Royal Oak tumbleweed firestarters. They burn hot and no soot type smoke.
> 
> George


Damn that shit is expensive in Australia.
https://www.amazon.com.au/Frontier-Tumbleweeds-Fire-Starters-16pcs/dp/B00L8T8XVU
$55AUD / $41USD

DAAAAAMMNNNN


----------

